# semigloss ceilings



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Obviously flat on the ceiling is preferable but I've had two customers of late that wanted semi ceilings. Not my choice. The results were marginal; roller marks were highly visible.

I thought about adding some xim but haven't tried it yet.

Any tricks?:notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Try not to over roll. 
I am not a fan of semi- on ceilings. How big is the ceiling? How many doorways enter into the room?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't over load the roller and roll off the excess on the edge ?

Work faster to keep a wet edge ? 

Spray?

We would paint most bath ceil's w/ SG, but that was when oils were viable and it was easier to keep a wet edge and feather out any ropes


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Spray and backroll with a 1/2", or the deal is off. Rolling on a semigloss straight out of the bucket is not Wise.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

This last job was an occupied, basement remodel, about 300 sq feet of ceiling with furniture and crap piled in half the room. The conditions were not at all conducive to spraying. The ceilings were low too, like 7.5 feet, which actually makes it harder to get an even pressure applied across the surface. 

I was thinking the xim would even out the roller edges but the down side is the faster dry time might just make the problem worse so I opted not to experiment on this one.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i had a customer request semi ceilings... 2 coats all the way.. bedroom (vaulted) bathroom (vaulted) and living area ( included the dining, entry, kitchen, and livingroom) (vaulted)... it was a LOT of ceiling. i was sick of looking up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thin your material. Most 'pro grade' paints are made to be thinned.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Floetrol is your friend. Seriously. It helps to extend dry time and helps reduce roller lines. The other trick is to find the right roller and cover. I'm guessing you're using an 18 inch roller, which you should be to get better coverage and less lines, and something with a nap. Try a small nap like 1/4 or even a foam roller; they tend to be much more forgiving on ceilings and give a nice even coverage.

Also, I'm a huge fan of Satin/Eggshell for ceilings. I more or less hate semi gloss anywhere but trim and high moisture areas.


----------

